# Utricularia -  Bladderwort



## dw1305 (10 Jun 2021)

Hi all, 
A couple of years ago I found a _Utricularia _in some new ponds which had been constructed as mitigation for some maintenance work on ponds containing Great Crested Newts on our campus.  I don't know where it originally came from, but there was some planting done. 

I haven't seen it since in the "New Newt" pond, but at the time I transferred bit to the "Old Newt" pond, where it has done very well. If it flowers I should be able to find which species of "Greater Bladderwort" complex it is. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## tiger15 (10 Jun 2021)

Bladderwort is unique among living organism in that it has virtually no junk DNA by self editing.









						This Mysterious Plant Doesn’t Have Time for Junk DNA
					

Utricularia gibba has less DNA, but more genes




					www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## zozo (24 Jun 2021)

Exciting!... Could it be U.stellaris? It looks very much like it...  No idea if there are reports of it growing in Europe as an exotic. I've had it a few times in the past and it really looks very similar. But I never got it very long and never got any flowers.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jun 2021)

Hi all, 


zozo said:


> Exciting!... Could it be U.stellaris?


I'm pretty sure it is somewhere in the <"_Utricularia vulgaris_ agg. species"> and probably _U. vulgaris sensu stricto._

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jul 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is somewhere in the <"_Utricularia vulgaris_ agg. species"> and probably _U. vulgaris sensu stricto._
> 
> cheers Darrel


It has flowered.


----------

